# Rabbit hunt



## T.P. (Dec 24, 2011)

Would any of my trad friends be interested in a traditional rabbit hunt behind some of the finest hounds in the South(I just made that "finest" part up...)? After Jan. 1st the deer hunters are gone and we get the rabbit hounds out and for 2 months we rabbit hunt. Now, I've never tried it with a bow of any sorts, but I'm sure it could be done, especially by some of the fine trad shooters on here.:cow:

I have a 2000 acre club in Hancock Co, not far from the Oconee WMA land some of you hunted a few weeks ago. I'd love to have some shooters join us on a Saturday and make a day of it. Meet up and start early in the morning and listen to some fine hound music and I would bring a video camera, just to make sure others could enjoy it. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds like a tough challenge!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 24, 2011)

I would love to go just to here the dogs run


----------



## red dragon (Dec 24, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Would any of my trad friends be interested in a traditional rabbit hunt behind some of the finest hounds in the South(I just made that "finest" part up...)? After Jan. 1st the deer hunters are gone and we get the rabbit hounds out and for 2 months we rabbit hunt. Now, I've never tried it with a bow of any sorts, but I'm sure it could be done, especially by some of the fine trad shooters on here.:cow:
> 
> I have a 2000 acre club in Hancock Co, not far from the Oconee WMA land some of you hunted a few weeks ago. I'd love to have some shooters join us on a Saturday and make a day of it. Meet up and start early in the morning and listen to some fine hound music and I would bring a video camera, just to make sure others could enjoy it.
> 
> Anyone interested?



Ill go can we bring our own dogs haha?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 24, 2011)

I did it with ducks.  Don't see why you can't do it with rabbits.  The tough part was getting th dogs to chase the ducks to us.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 24, 2011)

Now that would be some serious fun.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Never beem rabbitt hunting, would love to tag along.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 24, 2011)

Nolan and I will do it!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on this one, depends on the date. I love huntin' most anything with a bow but rabbits in front of dogs would be a hoot. Killed quite a few of them with my bow when I was a kid but that was a long time ago.:santatwo:


----------



## T.P. (Dec 24, 2011)

Alrighty then, now we getting somewhere.... Al, when would be good for you? I'm good for any weekend between Jan. 2nd and the end of Feb. Y'all throw some dates out and lets get it on.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 24, 2011)

We've got a pack of dogs as well. And another 2000+ acres north of Macon for another hunt. If you want to or just another pack for an all day whoopin on some fuzzies...


----------



## Necedah (Dec 25, 2011)

Now ya'll are talking about some serious fun. 
I'm in.

Dave


----------



## Al33 (Dec 25, 2011)

> Al, when would be good for you? I'm good for any weekend between Jan. 2nd and the end of Feb. Y'all throw some dates out and lets get it on.



Here is what I see that "may" be a calendar conflict for some:

Sat. Jan. 14th - TBG SZ hunt at Chickasawhatchee

Sat. Jan. 21 - SGTP monthly shoot 

Sat. Feb. 4th - NGT banquet

Sat. Feb. 18th - my granddaughters birthday 

I am not planning on making either of the two events in January but plan on both in Feb., so, speaking only for myself, I'm good with a January hunt.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 25, 2011)

Alrighty, what about Jan. 21st or 28th? How's that sound to y'all others?


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 25, 2011)

28th would probably be a bit better. No holiday (MLK) stuff.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would be in!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 25, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> 28th would probably be a bit better. No holiday (MLK) stuff.



I don't know how that slipped my mind.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 25, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I don't know how that slipped my mind.



I hear ya... 

My only concern is any guys with teens and etc. That is a popular weekend for church ski trips and etc. I'm hunting in any case. Unless I'm to sick to get out of bed.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds very challenging, wish it wasnt so far.


----------



## Necedah (Dec 26, 2011)

28th is good for me :jump:


----------



## T.P. (Dec 26, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Sounds very challenging, wish it wasnt so far.



2 1/2 hrs


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 26, 2011)

How many people were you looking to host?


----------



## easymoney (Dec 26, 2011)

Heck yea ! I'm


----------



## easymoney (Dec 26, 2011)

In


----------



## T.P. (Dec 26, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> How many people were you looking to host?



 I don't think up to 8 or 10 would have any issues?



easymoney said:


> Heck yea ! I'm



I've seen you shoot a stickbow, the rabbits said no problem with you coming.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2011)

that sounds fun! always wanted to.... i'll be there. Pm me if there's anything i can help out with.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 29, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> that sounds fun! always wanted to.... i'll be there. Pm me if there's anything i can help out with.



Dendy- Come on up and you can crash at my house. It's less than an hour from there.
Hogdz- You'd be welcome too. If what Dendy says is true though... You can sleep in the garage...

If you guys think this is a good idea I can talk to a land owner I know who has some property over right above Macon for another hunt.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 30, 2011)

its about an hour drive for me to oconee so i could join in if youll have me. im off that weekend.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 22, 2012)

Alrighty, fellas. The 28th is next Saturday, who's in?


----------



## Necedah (Jan 22, 2012)

I am weady for some wabbits 

Dave


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2012)

Where and what time are we supposed to meet up?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 23, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Where and what time are we supposed to meet up?



Al, we generally get started around 0730. What about the Golden Pantry in Greenesboro at the intersection of Hwy 15/278 at 7:00? The club is about 15 miles from there.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this still going down this weekend?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 23, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> Is this still going down this weekend?



Yep.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2012)

I may ride with Dave


----------



## T.P. (Jan 23, 2012)

Dennis said:


> I may ride with Dave


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm helping Jerry with his hunt and might have a rabbit hunt going down in Lamar co but if something changes I'd like to swiing by for a few races.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 23, 2012)

TAKE PICTURES!!!!!! or a video!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Jan 25, 2012)

I know ya'll are going to have fun and I wish I could be there, but I get to attend my second grandson's first birthday party.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 26, 2012)

didnt hear any thing for a while, so, I made plans to go to a 3d shoot nearby, yall have fun,kill a bunch of wabbits, & TAKE SOME PICTURES!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr. Doug Bug Bell and I will see you folks at the Golden Pantry 7 A.M., Good Lord willin'. 

Sortin' out bunny busters this morning.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like a great hunt and good time too! Can't wait to here about this hunt.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 28, 2012)

had a report they are looking for lost arrows.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 28, 2012)

We all had a wonderful and beautiful day hunting the wascally wabbits. No arrows drew blood but the four trad archers got 5 shots. Dennis got, or should I say took, three shots, Doug never got a shot because he didn't wear the red RHHC hat I had given him, Necedah and I got one shot each. At the onset Dennis and I both took 30+ yard shots at the same rabbit as it crossed a logging road running full blast. Dennis would be the only shooter to get a shot at a still rabbit but the rabbit had stopped behind a clump of grass and he shot where he thought the rabbit was resulting in a miss.

There were five hunters toting 410 ga. shotguns and they killed a total of 4 out of about 8 shots. TP did not tote a weapon of any kind. The gunners did all the hard work  busting the brush and keeping the dogs on the trails while the trad archers mainly stayed on the interior roads waiting for the dogs to run a rabbit across the road. I can tell you from experience it is hard to come to full anchor and pick a spot inside of two seconds on a rabbit doing 20 mph as it crosses the road.

Only one arra was lost (Dennis').

Thanks again TP for having us down for the hunt! Thanks also to the great group of hound handlers and the hounds that fought the briars to keep the bunnies moving. We all had a blast!!!

BTW, if you believe what the last photo of Necedah holding the rabbits suggests, wellllll.......just don't.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. Maybe Gurn has some tips for the next trip, he seems to be takin his fair share


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like a fun day Al!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 28, 2012)

Like Al said it was a blast and those rabbits are hard to hit. Thanks to TP and the other guys for letting us tag along I had a great time


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 28, 2012)

What a crew. Glad ya'll had a blast. David had a basketball game today so you know where I was. Mike


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2012)

Fellas, I enjoyed it!! Wolfskin, you're right, that's a crew right there! Them boys know how to have a good time and make the day fly by. I'm gonna have to give Dave the honorable mention of closest to a kill shot, and it was close!! On a speeding rabbit at 20 yards(maybe more like 40 yards..) he missed it by maybe an inch! Maybe a 1/16th inch.. Bad dude he was.

Guy's I'm glad y'all came and I look forward to next time.


----------



## easymoney (Jan 30, 2012)

Had a blast with ya'll stick slingers . Looking foward to doing it again


----------

